# Variation within the Australian Scrub Python species



## nick_75 (Dec 2, 2020)

Hi All,

A question for Scrub Python keepers and people with experience with wild specimens.

Is there any variation in animal size and colour/patterning through the population?

Are there any recognised or commonly referred to localities?

Cheers,
Nick


----------



## Allan (Dec 2, 2020)

Not that I've heard of. In my experience, in literally hundreds of wild scrubbies, the only variation is the strength of yellow.


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 2, 2020)

Not much variation, none that I'm aware of between localities (they don't have a large distribution in Australia anyway). There's some variation in pattern and colour between individuals, but it's not dramatic. The most extreme variation I've seen is striped, but I've never seen a fully, perfectly striped Australian one, and they all have at least some amount of lateral striping.


----------



## nick_75 (Dec 3, 2020)

Thanks for the responses. I was of the thinking that variation would be limited due to the small distribution. But wondered if variation had been observed, like in another example of a species with a limited distribution, the Jungle. Which does display variation.


----------

